# Flat pedals



## rich_1833 (Apr 15, 2014)

I put this in the beginner corner because I don't know much about pedals at all. So of the things I do know is both my wife and I got new bikes and the plastic pedals stink. Our feet fly off the stock ones all the time. I looked around alittle bit but really don't know what to look for. I like the slimmer pedals but don't want to pay $100 plus per set. I did find the _*Shimano Saint MX80 *_for $60.00 and the_* Nukeproof Proton *_for $65.00. Are these any good? Is one better then the other? Is there another one I should look at?


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

The saints are actually really nice.


----------



## cykelk (May 4, 2014)

Just getting back into cycling after about a decade and I picked up the Forte Convert pedals. Used to ride all clipless so I wanted a low cost pedal to try platforms; I've been impressed with these. They're frequently recommended on the forum here (what led me to them). 

Good luck!


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Heck I rode these old school GT platforms, less than $40. I beat them to hell, bearings roll like gravel and sand, but they still turned. You might want to invest in shin protection, esp your wife, if you switch to metal platforms. You will (not might) eventually slip off and have the pedal spin around and smack you in the shin, or slip off the front and scrape the back of your calf on it. The first time it happens you will so wish you had shin guards. The next time it happens and you hear the pedal resoundingly whack the guards, you will be so thankful!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Crankbros 50/50s, origin 8 slims to name a couple more around $60

Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


----------



## skene (May 26, 2013)

I use the Evo MX6 pedals... runs around $30. Replaceable pins.
You should maybe look into some type of flat sneakers/skate shoes also, as it tends to be a bit more grippy vs sneakers, as new designed sneakers have way too many gaps between the soles for flex, but you can easily lose grip when riding.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Pedals Platform OR8 UL8 MTB Slimline 9 16 MTB BMX | eBay
These and some low heels technique should work.
Trailrunners work fine for me.
Straight Lines with Fabien Barel - YouTube


----------



## Bigb2000 (May 20, 2013)

The saints are nice.


----------



## Jencycle (Apr 6, 2014)

I have been riding on specialized bennies. They work well for me.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

Great pedals are worth the $$$. Race Face Atlas is phenomenal! $139 at BikeBling.com


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I love the Canfield Crampons but pricy


----------



## Mannas (May 2, 2013)

I was curious about this topic as well. I have been looking at the Wellgo MG-1s and the Shimano Saints.

The Wellgos are a good price but was not sure of the quality of either.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I've used all kinds of pedals but I like plastic platforms the best.. When you slip, damage is minimal, they don't weigh much, and theyre cheap. I've never broken a pedal, so metal doesn't appeal to me. Sometimes I'll rebuild the bearings if I'm bored, but they are so cheap you can just replace them without worry. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

+ 1 on the Forte Converts. If you can catch them on a sale its a nice performance/price ratio. They come with extra pins but after I lost a few I started lock titing them in place and haven't lost any since


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Forte Covert for about one year now. Never have sliped but I have made mistakes and that has made me bleed. 
One I stabed my large chainring into a log, I put my feel out = no ground..bike rotaed forward and so did the drivetrain..That Forte dug into the back of my calf/lower leg AHHHH Mother Ffer Stupid dumb blah blah blah hahahaha
never again will I do that!

I bought 5.10 Freerides about the same time and the two are stickkkky.

I can transfer pedel power just by how I am "useing" the pins with my 5.10s..it's hard to explain, but when climbing you can get an upswing on it.

Best $45 spent!
I would like to try the RaceFace..sweeeet!


----------



## rich_1833 (Apr 15, 2014)

I looked at the Forte Covert but I could not find them for $45 they where more around the $60 mark. I liked the Nukeproof Proton but I got the Shimano Saint as they were on sale for $60. I choose the Saints over others because I feel you get a lot for your money. I like the way the pins screw in from the back (thru pins I think). I just think if you hit the pin on a rock it could mess up and if that's were you put the alien key into the screw it could make life harder. Looks like the Saints pins can be ran with washers for 2mm sticking out or without washer for 8mm sticking out. If you need more then the Straitline pins will thread into the Saints (as seen in yardsticks photo). The Saints pedal surface is extended from the crank arm and chainstays more the some others (help with big feet).






















(Not my pic's these belong to Yardstick)


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ya, that was last year and the grey I have is no more, black is the new modle..

There are TONS of good one to choose from that is for sure!


----------



## ccie6460 (May 11, 2006)

I've been riding the Deity composites for about a month. So far I really like them and they are only $48. Hard to say how they will hold up over time, but so far they've been great. I also heard some great reviews from others riding them.

deity Compound Pedals


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

this is what i got i, been great so far wide and grippy $20

Black Ops Rip N Grip BMX 9 16" Platform Bike Pedals New Pair Good Traction Sale | eBay


----------



## rayrod354 (Apr 29, 2012)

Wellgo MG-1.... Super great pedals.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

I can't imagine you would be disappointed with the saints. For the same price as converts I'd go saints too.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

The Saints are really nice. I'd also look at the Deity Decoy.


----------



## bhull4 (Feb 20, 2013)

Saints are really good


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

rich_1833 said:


> I put this in the beginner corner because I don't know much about pedals at all. So of the things I do know is both my wife and I got new bikes and the plastic pedals stink. Our feet fly off the stock ones all the time. I looked around alittle bit but really don't know what to look for. I like the slimmer pedals but don't want to pay $100 plus per set. I did find the _*Shimano Saint MX80 *_for $60.00 and the_* Nukeproof Proton *_for $65.00. Are these any good? Is one better then the other? Is there another one I should look at?


Just a thought, but I got back into riding seriously about 18 months ago. I had never ridden on SPD cleats before, I was afraid of being attached to the pedals.

Fast forward a year and I am ready to try something new, I get a bike fit, get shoes, cleats and pedals. Wow I have never been happier with SPD cleats.

Where am I going with this?

Try these for starters










Shimano PD-M324 Pedal

Shimano PD-M324 Pedal Reviews - Mtbr.com

Best of both worlds, flat on one side, SPD on the other. I have since moved onto better SPD pedals but for 6 months these were great. If/when you decide to try cleats, you do not need new pedals.


----------



## z400jt (Oct 30, 2006)

Diety Compound pedals for me too. I use them with 5-10's and I love them, feet stick to them like glue.

Deity Compound Pedals > Components > Pedals > Platform Pedals | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## shawneeboy (Apr 21, 2014)

I just ordered the Straitline De Facto Platform off Price Point - they have them on clearance...

Got a lot of positive reviews -- hopefully they work out.


----------



## ccie6460 (May 11, 2006)

I just got some 5.10's and rode them with the Deity's last night. Even better! I've been riding Vans for a few years and decided to try the 5.10's. Great combo.


----------



## speeding (Sep 22, 2013)

I've been using Nashbar Verge platforms. Only used them about a month so far. They've been great and only $40. They come with replaceable pins. I wanted to try platforms after (nervously) using spd's for a while. Riding has been so much more fun with the platforms.


----------

